# One owner patina 65 deluxe



## tacochris (Feb 8, 2021)

October 1965 deluxe...
I know folks hate the “p-word” but this is too nice to call “crusty”.
Ive been holding onto this thing for a while and figured I might as well let it see some light. 
One owner bought from the family and also came with the matching girls version, also with a 2 speed rear. 
The Stingray rear slick is still soft and airs up really nice and will make a good display tire but sadly the front Westwind whitewall is a goner.  It will clean up alot better but its currently still dirty from years of storage dust.  Seat was wrapped in about 10’ of duct tape and when i pulled it all off, all it was covering was a tiny little tear about a half inch long.  Lol go figure...
Only thing im currently missing is the front caliper brake and lever....other than that its “as found”.
Last pic is of the original Schwinn tube that is still holding air solid after one week of being filled up.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 8, 2021)

65 deluxe


----------

